# تحدي عظيم (تسمية اي مجلد او ملف بأسم con)



## Michael (24 ديسمبر 2005)

*تحدي عظيم (تسمية اي مجلد او ملف بأسم con)*

من يمكنه تسميه اي مجلد او اي ملف بأسم con



يلا نشوف ردودكم  ​


----------



## MARSHIEL (27 ديسمبر 2005)

مجربة
ههههههههههههههههههه
نفس ما يكرو سوفت مش عارفة ليش
والطريقة
اكتشفها شخص من باكستان


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2005)

الشئ نفسه مع 

Con, Aux, Com1, Com2, Com3, Com4, Lpt1, Lpt2, Lpt3, Prn, Nul

هذه اسماء لملفات مهمة في نظام التشغيل, لذلك للحماية القصوى, غير مسموح لاحد بتسمية اي ملف او اي مجلد بالاسماء المذكورة

و اكيد ماكيروسوفت عارفة بالامر و هي الي عاملتها بهذه الصورة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب معلش اى مجلد او ملف ولا كل حاجة


----------



## Michael (28 ديسمبر 2005)

كلامك مظبوط حبيبى روك

هنالك عدة اسماء اخرى لايمكن استخدامها كاسماء مثل:

CON, PRN, AUX, NUL, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, COM5, COM6, COM7, COM8, COM9, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4, LPT5, LPT6, LPT7, LPT8, LPT9

لانها بكل بساطه محجوزة من قبل النظام


لمزيد من المعلومات http://www.microsoft.com/resources/d...c_fil_rbrx.asp

عرفت بقى يا MARSHIEL 
ان مايكروسوفت عارفة بالموضوع
وقولى بقى انت جربتها ازاى 
علشان  اتعلم منك


وبالنسبة ليك يا كيرو 

دة سبب الموضوع

ايوة تقدر تكتب على اى فولدر كلمة con

هههههههههههههههههه

يالا خلينا نشوف هنوصل لاية

سلام ونعمة


----------



## MARSHIEL (29 ديسمبر 2005)

والله هادا الى صار معاى
وكمان كان فى منتدى 
وكمان حاولت
بس ما قدرت
وكان يحكوا فى الموضوع ههيك
عن الشركة
سلامة ونعمة


----------



## Zayer (31 ديسمبر 2005)

انا قدرت :gy0000: 

:yahoo:


----------



## Michael (31 ديسمبر 2005)

اين هو اسم المجلد زاير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (1 يناير 2006)

خلاص

انا فزت 

هيييييييييييييييييييييية

يا اكشف السر

اكتب الامر cmd في RUN
ثم اكتب الامر mkdir \\.\c:\con لانشاء مجلد باسم CON عالدرايف C
بتحصل عالمجلد في الـC
لو بغيت تحذف المجلد اكتب الامر rmdir \\.\c:\con وبس

ومش هوضح اكثر من كدة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وربنا يباركك


----------



## Michael (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحدي عظيم (تسمية اي مجلد او ملف بأسم con)*

للرفع


----------



## Moony34 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحدي عظيم (تسمية اي مجلد او ملف بأسم con)*

أنا الموضوع عندي عادي... بقدر أسمي أي مجلد أو ملف بأي اسم...


----------

